

WWII Surplus Boneyards - electic
http://mashable.com/2015/08/15/wwii-surplus-vehicles/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link

======
tired_man
Just an FYI, the first picture is _not_ from 1949. It's from the 80's. A
result of the SALT talks whereby the US and USSR would start dismantling nuke-
capable offensive weaponry.

The planes were towed into position and chopped up in-place to ensure their
numbers and disposition.

~~~
kjs3
Also considering there weren't that many 52s on the planet, much less the
boneyard fleet, until the late 50s, it's a safe bet it wasn't '49.

~~~
tired_man
I happened across an article this morning while doing some unrelated research.
There were only a couple jet-powered XB-52 prototypes in 1949.

